# Laser neutering



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I went to my vet and they offer two neutering options. Each is an additional $50. 

First is using a laser. I've read healing time is faster and risk of infection is lower. I haven't read anything negative about laser. 

Second is some blood test. I was preoccupied w/ my dog and I thought my fiancee was listening but she wasn't. Anyone know what it is? Yay or nay.


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

Laser - the benefit is that it cauterizes as it cuts, so, bleeding is almost always minimal with a laser. Because nothing (except the laser) really touches the incision until the vet goes to close the wound, it also tends to be a little more sterile. I can't tell you what to choose, but, if it were my dog I would go the old fashioned way as far as surgical technique goes - castrations rarely have any adverse effects (the laser is awesome to work with, but, many vets still don't even have one because they don't feel it's at all necessary). If there's going to be a problem, it will most likely be due to the anesthesia. Which, brings me to my next point...

I say yes to blood work before. I'm actually surprised he's making it optional for you? I can't remember the last time I heard it wasn't from any vet. There are two tests that will likely (and really, need to be) run before he goes under anesthesia: a Complete Blood Count (CBC) and a chemistry profile (some vets may refer to this as a wellness profile, internal organ function screen, wellness screen). These two are very important for determining whether your dog should go under anesthesia. So, again, YES to the blood work.

Also, don't take this as me scolding your or anything like that because people often don't hear everything the vet says. But, please (for Duckie's sake) try to pay close attention to what your vet tells you when you go in there. Serious mistakes and situations have arisen because of miscommunication between client and vet.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get the blood work. It's great to have a baseline for your dog, especially as he ages. (If you change vets, make sure you pick up your records or at the least, the blood test results.) Once a dog gets older you'll want to get a geriatric blood workup, and you'll be glad you have these earlier results to compare it to. Or if the dog gets sick, you'll know what is normal for your dog. If on the unlikely chance there is a problem with his bloodwork now, you'll be glad you found out before risking his life in surgery.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks. They didn't do blood work at the first exam now I think about it. You'd think it would standard like it is in people physicals.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Bloodwork is expensive so most vets don't offer it routinely. I've never done bloodwork for a young pet being spayed/neutered, though I would certainly do it for an older pet undergoing any kind of anesthetic. But it would be a good idea to have it done for a baseline later in life. 

As for the laser surgery, I don't think it's necessary for a normal neuter. For a cryptorchid neuter or a spay I'd say it might be good. But normal neuters are so simple it doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info willowy. I guess the real question is, is laser neutering necessary for a healthy pup? I feel comfortable passing on it.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Duckie1009 said:


> Thanks for the info willowy. I guess the real question is, is laser neutering necessary for a healthy pup? I feel comfortable passing on it.


Necessary? No. I would go the extra mile for my dog's comfort, but I can financially afford to. If you can afford to, I would encourage it. If your dog gets infected, that will cost you a lot more than $50. That alone would convince me. Being able to let my pup out and play with him sooner? Even better.

But it's your judgment to make. I'm only offering my own insight. (I realize I sound like I'm saying it's cruel not to, but I really am not. That the dog is even getting neutered at all is a huge + in my book)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Actually my vet said that the laser won't make a difference for a male. In a female which is a much more invasive surgery, go laser. In a male, it is not really needed. Go with some pain meds after though. It amazes me how often people skip that option. 

Blood panel ahead is a good thing to have as a baseline anyway for your records.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

I had them use the laser on both Zoey and Maggie when they were spay.. Zoey's was fine. She acted like she hadn't even just had surgery.. She came home and was her same old self.  

Maggie on the other hand seemed to be in a lot of pain.. we got her pain meds and that made it better. Then 3 months later, this HUGE blood blister appeared at 4 am at the site of her incision. It had looked fine before that.. all healed up nicely and everything, Maggie hadn't shown ANY signs of pain or discomfort.. she didn't even know the blood blister was THERE until it burst.. Then we rushed her to the vet.. They said it was infected! 3 months later! Infected! They were stunned because normally if something is going to get infected it's going to be within the first week or two following surgery. The Vet decided it must have been caused by a dissolveable stitch that didn't fully dissolve.. and apparently festered inside or something. 

He opened her back up that day to see if he could find it, but it was gone by then. He cut out some of the infected tissues and stitched her back up.. then it was antibiotics for 10 days. She's okay now... though it's only been a month since the infection.. I'm hoping it doesn't get infected again.. he had to put in another dissolvable stitch because of a hole left inside that he didn't want filling with fluid or something.. So I'm kind of worried about that. :-/ I don't think that this would have been prevented by going the old fashioned way though.. I don't think it had anything to do with the actual incision itself. Whatever you choose, be sure to watch for anything odd, and good luck!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Inga said:


> Actually my vet said that the laser won't make a difference for a male. In a female which is a much more invasive surgery, go laser. In a male, it is not really needed. Go with some pain meds after though. It amazes me how often people skip that option.
> 
> Blood panel ahead is a good thing to have as a baseline anyway for your records.


This. I have girl dogs and both had the laser. Fabulous recovery times (Mandie was two, so she was a little slow but we adopted her the day after it was done and it took her about two days to wiggle her butt). When I asked our vet about it (at the time we were considering a male dog) just in conversation, he said either way is fine for a male but he notices a huge difference in girls.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

Update: Duckie's neutering went better than expected. I did the blood work and passed on the laser. He's back to normal the very next day and no pain killers needed. I'm happy I went w/o the laser.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

We always get the bloodwork done, not because I am worried they will find anything but simply because its good to have baseline labs in the event they are ill at some point then they will have a comparison to help with diagnosis.


----------

